# More WWE releases today - should AEW sign any?



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

WWE has released Frankie Monet (Taya Valkyrie), Scarlett (Karrion Kross' boyfriend/valet) and Ember Moon. May not be the last of them.

Any of these worthwhile signings for AEW in your view? Ember Moon stands out as someone who could add a bit of quality to AEW. She and Asuka had one of the best women's matches I've seen on a WWE brand.

I'd probably leave Taya alone. She was only in WWE for six matches after spending most of her career in AAA and IMPACT. But she's pushing 40 which is quite old for a female wrestler.

Scarlett is the kind of girl who could enhance a guy like Andrade as valet, but she's terrible as a worker. Probably even worse than Bunny and Penelope. But she made Karrion Kross look like a star in NXT.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Also released:

Karrion Kross
Gran Metalik (Mascara Dorada)
Lince Dorado
Oney Lorcan (Malakai Black's favourite wrestler)
Trey Baxter (aka Blake Christian of IMPACT)
B-Fab of Hit Row
Zayda Ramier
Katrina Cortez
Jeet Rama

Mods: I know this is a WWE topic, but mainly I'm posting it to see if people think AEW should sign any.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Kross - Wow!

Supposedly there was issue between Scarlett and Kross wth Don Callis while all were in Impact. Could keep both out of AEW. NJPW maybe?

I'd only have interest in Taya at the moment, she'd be a good part time wrestler, part time valet character. She's comfortable on the mic and in skits. She'd have been a good woman for Inner Circle.

Lorcan wrestles too physical a style to be healthy or his opponents to be healthy. I could see him on Dark duties if he has friends in the right places in AEW. Biff Busick could be a good gate keeper hand for Dark tapings, unsigned but getting semi regular work. 

I could see Ember in Impact.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ember is the only name that stands out for me currently.

I know some people are high on Gran but I can't comment much on him, have only seen him once or twice.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I'd take Taya, only for her veteran history in the business, being a mentor to others. Scarlett, unless she comes with Kross, I don't really see a point. Moon, well, if she didn't have bad luck she'd have no luck at all, but I'd pass on her. Even in her SHIMMER days she was a pretty sloppy worker and never really translated to the "big stage" when given the chance.

*EDIT* Well, now that Kross has been released, why not bring them both in. The other recent additions, I have no idea who they are because I don't watch the new NXT.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Also released:
> 
> Karrion Kross


lmaoooooooooooo

bro went to WWE thinking he'd be something, only to be released after a year. will come to AEW with his dick tucked between his legs


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Ember. Don't care about the rest


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I knew this thread would pop up. 
But no. Maybe Scarlett and Kross, if for no other reason than to see Kross beat up Callis.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Maybe sign Taya to work with some of the younger, more inexperienced women, but otherwise I wouldn't bother with many here really. AEW has enough people as is.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

AEW has all the leverage here.
Very unfortunate that ROH is in a limbo and Impact is irrelevant.

For what is worth, Kross(w/Scarlett) and Taya are the obvious picks. Rest can get a chance for Dark but that's it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The only male on the list I'd probably consider is Mascara Dorada (Gran Metalik). He was a big star in Mexico and had also done well in NJPW to earn a full-time contract before WWE signed him. It depends on how serious AEW are about capturing the latino market - there are enough great luchadores on the market (Bandido, Dragon Lee) to create a WCW-level contingent of them.

I'd avoid Kross. I don't think his wrestling style suits AEW and he was pretty exposed without his valet and the smoke and mirrors (which begs the question why did they strip him of them?). AEW doesn't really do smoke and mirrors so he'd just end up as the muscle for someone. They can't even find an opening to push Wardlow one of their homegrown talents.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

*UPDATE*

Also released:

Keith Lee
Mia Yim
Nia Jax
Eva Marie
Harry Smith

There don't seem to be enough notable promotions to take all the talents appearing on the market. AEW can only book so many, even as guests on Dark. IMPACT can take a few. ROH is fucked. MLW doesn't have a big budget, nor does NWA. NJPW is financially stringent but might take one or two.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If Kross comes then God damn it I have to be a AEW superfan. 

More than likely he goes to Japan or Impact tho.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ember Moon might be a shrewd pickup because I swear I see her on random shit all the time. Has a lot of contacts (and not just the ones in her eyes) in a lot of different industries.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Gn1212 said:


> AEW has all the leverage here.
> Very unfortunate that ROH is in a limbo and Impact is irrelevant.
> 
> For what is worth, Kross(w/Scarlett) and Taya are the obvious picks. Rest can get a chance for Dark but that's it.


There's no room for Kross. Cage is lost in the lower midcard and has a better look and is significantly better in the ring than Kross.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Keith Lee had a really serious case of COVID, his health could be forever shot from it.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Let´s face it. Vince did exactly what he said he would; he flooded the market with talent. Before Punk, Bryan, Adam Cole, Malakai Black etc. We´d all have liked Keith Lee, Killer Kross and Gran Metalik in AEW. But now it´s just.. "meh"


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Khan should not fall the bait


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Also, it's kinda wild I'm certain that Taya Valkyrie just signed a few months ago and Harry Smith signed a few months ago and didn't even wrestle yet, right?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

USAUSA1 said:


> Khan should not fall the bait



Bullahit. He should be on the phone with Kross and Scarlett and Lee ASAP.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Kross and Scarlet should be obvious, but the roster is so bloated as it is.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

KEITH LEE!

LETS GO!


----------



## RnRCLUB44 (Jun 29, 2021)

At this point IDK how this isn't a strategy by WWE. I hate being a conspiracist but they must be preparing for a sell (literally off loading this much talent plus at this point WWE has eradicated it's future main event and mid card scene back to square 1) unless more guys like Bron breaker is gonna be on the main roster a year from now this is a terrible situation for WWE future and any investor that looks at the performance of the E lately can't be investing to hold assets for long and should only be investing for acquisition or merger with the E. 

AEW shouldn't sign any of these talent to be brutally honest. Only one they should get is Ember I can see her on a rampage poster and even though she doesn't excite me AEW womens roster could use all the work rate woman they can get right now with Baker as champ for a long time. Part of me thinks Vince and Nick are offloading this much and specifically this type of talent knowing Khan can get them so he can hurt AEW financially and morale wise theirs bound to be conflict with this many high performing wrestlers under one roof not being able to get booked the way they want.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Keith Lee is a big one.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The wrestling world needs another billionaire's kid fanboy. Or a company bidding on WWE to just hire Bischoff to start up a new company with all the talent out there now.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

AEW has more wrestlers than RAW and Smackdown combined, they don't need any more wrestlers to be honest.




Geert Wilders said:


> lmaoooooooooooo
> 
> bro went to WWE thinking he'd be something, only to be released after a year. will come to AEW with his dick tucked between his legs


Imagine being excited that a guys dreams were shattered simply because he didn't choose the Dub over the fed...


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> Kross and Scarlet should be obvious, but the roster is so bloated as it is.


With Callis in AEW, this might be interesting. Perhaps there´ll be an outbreak of ´Scarlet fever´in the AEW lockerroom


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey @PhenomenalOne11 it's still Kross fine in the main roster?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Karrion Kross and Scarlett should be automatic signings for AEW but with Don Callis being there and the way he completely fucked them over in the past I doubt they'd even want to go there, back to Impact I guess.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Ember as long as she stays injury free. I don't think Lee or Kross are needed at this point, last year I'd say to pick them up for sure, but not now.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

PavelGaborik said:


> There's no room for Kross. Cage is lost in the lower midcard and has a better look and is significantly better in the ring than Kross.


Are we talking about the same buff dude that wrestles like a high-flier and often looks lost in the ring? 
Kross knows how to work with what he has.
Also, didn't they get Taz to be his mouthpiece? Kross can at least talk.

Listen, I liked Brian Cage a lot in Lucha Underground. Unfortunately, that's the only show I saw Cage clicking and I don't think I'll see that performer again. I have similar thoughts for Ricochet.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ember is better than Ruby Soho who they signed. Women should be a priority for AEW as they have an excellent male roster, but a mediocre female roster outside of a select group.

Ember Moon, Trish Adora and Rok-C being available gives them an opportunity in that regard.

I just don't know what they could do with more bigger named male acts. It's easier to sign undercarders because they expect less and most of them will accept being in the rotation system. That's why a Kyle O'Reilly might be wiser signing than a Bray Wyatt. You don't have to shoehorn KoR into a top program, but you can't book Bray as anything but a big deal.

Something tells me FTR ain't ever going back to Stamford.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456405268099698691


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Gn1212 said:


> *Are we talking about the same buff dude that wrestles like a high-flier and often looks lost in the ring?*
> Kross knows how to work with what he has.
> Also, didn't they get Taz to be his mouthpiece? Kross can at least talk.
> 
> Listen, I liked Brian Cage a lot in Lucha Underground. Unfortunately, that's the only show I saw Cage clicking and I don't think I'll see that performer again. I have similar thoughts for Ricochet.


Cage hasn't wrestled this style, at all in AEW outside of a few sequences here and there, he's wrestled a significantly more grounded style. Kross is not a great promo, and he is VERY methodical and mediocre in the ring.

Cage is significantly more explosive and a much, much better athletic. Kross is nothing special, his look is not particularly great either. Keith Lee is much, much more talented, if AEW adds anyone to the roster from this list it should be Lee and Ember Moon.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Didn't they just change Keith Lee's gimmick, too? I saw a lot of folks complaining about it.

WWE is weird right now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Get rid of Brian Cage and sign Kross and hot Scarlett please.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bring in Keith Lee!


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Kross and Scarlet should be obvious, but the roster is so bloated as it is.


Sign them but keep them off TV for at least six months.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

As an AEW mark, I just want to see Kross, Scarlett, and Keith Lee.

Signing Kross could help influence younger talent to persue AEW over WWE if they can make him a star where WWE failed.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

soon enough, you will start to hear some ppl in aew locker room not being happy about being pushed down the card for these new signing. khan can't help himself.


----------



## Trishfever (Apr 11, 2007)

I think Karrion and Scarlett will return to Impact Wrestling or join AEW and Keith Lee and Mia Yim may join them.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Ember would be the best female on the aew roster. Crazy how wwes female talent are levels above aew. They really could use her and a few other additions.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Sign Keith Lee and Ember Moon. Don't sign anyone else.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Freelancer said:


> As an AEW mark, I just want to see Kross, Scarlett, and Keith Lee.
> 
> Signing Kross could help influence younger talent to persue AEW over WWE if they can make him a star where WWE failed.


Isn’t Kross like 35? Lol


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

bdon said:


> Isn’t Kross like 35? Lol


I was referring to someone who signed there and got built up in developmental and then crapped on once they got on the main roster.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Boy, poor old Kross, Lee and the infamous NXT curse.

The only one AEW should be trying to sign is Ember and that's it. They need more good solid women in their division who can work and carry matches.

AEW's roster is so damn bloated now it's ridiculous. There's too many guys to properly give exposure to. Adam Cole for example debuted with a bang and his pops upon appearing were some of the biggest you would hear, but now he seems relegated to the goof squad and not special anymore because apparently they don't have the time for him to be treated as an important guy.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Kross is the easiest yes possible. He's a 100% bonafide main event star that WWE completely blew it with. Naturally, Scarlett would come with him.

The rest . . . eh. I'm not a big Keith Lee guy, but he has size, and a lot of people seem to like him, so maybe him.

But yeah, if Tony Khan signs bland bums like the Bobby Fish, Tony Neese, and vanilla midget Adam Cole, yet passes on a talent like Kross, then my optimism for AEW ever being anything more than a souped up Ring of Honor will be completely erased.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> Boy, poor old Kross, Lee and the infamous NXT curse.
> 
> The only one AEW should be trying to sign is Ember and that's it. They need more good solid women in their division who can work and carry matches.
> 
> AEW's roster is so damn bloated now it's ridiculous. There's too many guys to properly give exposure to. Adam Cole for example debuted with a bang and his pops upon appearing were some of the biggest you would hear, but now he seems relegated to the goof squad and not special anymore because apparently they don't have the time for him to be treated as an important guy.


AEW has a bigger roster than peak WCW which had Nitro, Thunder, Saturday Night, Worldwide plus a monthly PPV.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Scarlett is the biggest surprise to me. I thought she'd be perfect for WWE and Vince and Bruce would love her, but seemingly not.

I'm more excited about the recently made available ROH talent than the names on today's released list. Ember Moon's the stand out who could improve and add a new dimension to the women's roster. I think Impact would be a better home for Lee and Kross.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Keith Lee


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

The luchadors may show up for a one shot with the Revival. Keith Lee will more than likely show up too.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

PavelGaborik said:


> Cage hasn't wrestled this style, at all in AEW outside of a few sequences here and there, he's wrestled a significantly more grounded style. Kross is not a great promo, and he is VERY methodical and mediocre in the ring.
> 
> Cage is significantly more explosive and a much, much better athletic. Kross is nothing special, his look is not particularly great either. Keith Lee is much, much more talented, if AEW adds anyone to the roster from this list it should be Lee and Ember Moon.


Sorry, I don't see it. Brian in AEW hasn't done it at all for me. His in-ring work has been very poor. Looks like a kid trying to remember his spots, his facials and emotion are non-existent and all that impressive/look physique gets lost.
He was pushed when he arrived and I was expecting far more from him. I feel like he got his chance and blew it.

Check his last match in Rampage against Starks. It was a terrible match. Cage spent most of the match selling like an underdog against a guy half his size, his comeback in the match was all over the place and then he lost. He looked like a complete geek. 
Yeah, heels tend to call the matches so you put some blame on Starks but Cage is the veteran here, he should know better. 
Having listened to some of his interviews I'm not surprised. He's an HBK guy. Unfortunately, that's not the example he should have followed. I know he was close to Kanyon, that's the guy he should have followed if he wanted to mix it up a bit. 

I feel his best choice now is to go back to Impact and work on improving his craft.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Here’s the problem...

AEW already has a bloated roster, like WWE they could do with cutting a good few wrestlers themselves.

Lee, Kross, Valkyrie & Moon especially would all be good hands for AEW; however WWE cut them for a reason, because they are all over 30 and aren’t the type of wrestlers to take the company forward 10+ years.

If AEW sign them, not only will their roster become more bloated, they could well end up taking TV time away from the likes of MJF, Darby, Statlander, talent who will be AEW’s future core.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> AEW has a bigger roster than peak WCW which had Nitro, Thunder, Saturday Night, Worldwide plus a monthly PPV.


A roster trimming for AEW is well overdue. For example how can we the audience be expected to care about Matt Hardy in 2021? I think the guy is a solid hand but how could you be anything but bored by him?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

While it's true they don't have enough time as it is. You don't just not get guys like Lee, Kross and his broad, and Ember. 

Get them and sort it out later.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Cube2 said:


> soon enough, you will start to hear some ppl in aew locker room not being happy about being pushed down the card for these new signing. khan can't help himself.


We have already heard of people complaining but yeah, at some point someone will go all out blaming Cody, Bucks, Khan and the others for their bad run in AEW.


----------



## Brittburgh (Oct 24, 2021)

Ember Moon vs Britt Baker ,need to see that ASAP.
Khan should continue bringing in women talent but lock the door to men.
They have everyone they need now for the men's division but they could be doing with some more experience in the women's division.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I see people were asking for Ember, which sounds like a great idea in first moment; me as well, but I rethought that. There is no reason AEW needs her. Huh? Ember just didn't work in a way, that she got over with the casual crowd on the main roster of WWE. Her time before the injury was hyped later by hardcore fans, because she was NXT champion there, but it is not like the hardcore fans seriously loved her or something. I know, that some hardcore wrestling fans would like (not more!) to see her, but after all the signings I say:
The hired wrestlers for AEW should be really over with the casual fans or the hardcore fans. Ember being seen as "good" by hardcore fans and "okay" by casuals is not good enough (anymore). AEW should go minimum good/good or at least great in one category.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456405268099698691


Wow Uncle Dax is literally me. Jason Jett for WCW champion. Also push Kid Kash.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

AthleticGirth said:


> Scarlett is the biggest surprise to me. I thought she'd be perfect for WWE and Vince and Bruce would love her, but seemingly not.
> ...


Announcing the engagement on twitter was a pretty stupid move by her.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kross, Keith Lee, Scarlett and Ember are the only 4 i want. No to Nia Jax lmfao


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

AEWs roster size is out of control and dont have enough TV time.

My big worry is what will happen to AEWs core and the actual talented guys.

Fish, Riley, Hardy and others dont and would offer nothing to AEW.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Ember moon as the first Lady of the house of black? I could see it..


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I would take Keith Lee, Ember Moon, and Mia Yim.

Think about this though. You could literally start a promotion with Bray Wyatt, Keith Lee, Karrion Kross, Braun, and all the ROH wrestlers. All of those people are free agents currently. That is nuts.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Keith Lee they should definitely sign. The others I would pass on. Most of them couldn't cut it in wwe. Keith Lee was badly handled.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> I would take Keith Lee, Ember Moon, and Mia Yim.
> 
> Think about this though. You could literally start a promotion with Bray Wyatt, Keith Lee, Karrion Kross, Braun, and all the ROH wrestlers. All of those people are free agents currently. That is nuts.


I thought of that too. Literally a promotion


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Prized Fighter said:


> I would take Keith Lee, Ember Moon, and Mia Yim.
> 
> Think about this though. You could literally start a promotion with Bray Wyatt, Keith Lee, Karrion Kross, Braun, and all the ROH wrestlers. All of those people are free agents currently. That is nuts.


What's nuts is that many wrestlers will have to do with whatever is left of the indies.
Tough, tough times for wrestlers. Hopefully most of them have saved up.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> I would take Keith Lee, Ember Moon, and Mia Yim.
> 
> Think about this though. You could literally start a promotion with Bray Wyatt, Keith Lee, Karrion Kross, Braun, and all the ROH wrestlers. All of those people are free agents currently. That is nuts.


Maybe Impact can make a bit of a comeback?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Gn1212 said:


> Sorry, I don't see it. Brian in AEW hasn't done it at all for me. His in-ring work has been very poor. Looks like a kid trying to remember his spots, his facials and emotion are non-existent and all that impressive/look physique gets lost.
> He was pushed when he arrived and I was expecting far more from him. I feel like he got his chance and blew it.
> 
> Check his last match in Rampage against Starks. It was a terrible match. Cage spent most of the match selling like an underdog against a guy half his size, his comeback in the match was all over the place and then he lost. He looked like a complete geek.
> ...


Didn't see the match, I don't watch Rampage as the timeslot is a disgrace and Saturdays are too busy for me to watch on DVR. His match against Mox was quite good, he was excellent in the ladder match in his debut, had a good first match with Hobbs and I enjoyed his feud with Darby and Sting.

He's hardly been used since then, in fact he's been booked few and far between since his feud with Darby & Sting. I literally can only re-call seeing him in two television matches since then, can't comment on matches I never seen, but I can comment on the ones that I did see, and I certainly enjoyed them.

Cage is no spring chicken, if he can't get it done now, the mess that is Impact Wrestling is quite unlikely to be the spot where he figures it all out and becomes a legitimate Main Event talent, dude is 37 already.

Whether you like it or not, a guy like Cage is significantly more athletic with more tools compared to the slow, stiff Kross.

I see no spot currently for a guy like Kross on the AEW Roster.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Maybe Impact can make a bit of a comeback?


The opportunity is there. With the way tv rights fees have been and the talent available, I could see it happening. I never wanted AEW to brand split, but it might be necessary. There is too much talent in the market to miss out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Maybe Impact can make a bit of a comeback?


Possible but would be a tough road. They pretty much shedded any good vibes and old fans they had with TNA with their last few years of very cringe programming


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Prized Fighter said:


> The opportunity is there. With the way tv rights fees have been and the talent available, I could see it happening. I never wanted AEW to brand split, but it might be necessary. There is too much talent in the market to miss out.


It's makes even more sense more than ever for Rampage to be 2 hours and both dark shows to be 1 hour each. 

Could TK even buy out ROH or impact or even both to keep all the talent happy?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't want any of these guys or gals
Bryan is probably going to convince Tony to hire Metallica tho.

I personally think Karen is lousy as fuck.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Ember Moon - AEW could be great for her to reviver her career
Scarlett - great name, great appeal, but limited wrestling ability. Where she shines is managerial.
Kross - This one wasn't his fault, he can easily become popular in AEW
Taya - Still has plenty to offer, and also offer advice to the younger female generation. 
Keith Lee - Could be repackaged in AEW, he has plenty of potential.

I'd say those one are the top choices for AEW to get, but I could see a couple of them go back to Impact if talks fail with AEW.

Honourable mentions:
Eva Marie - If Khan hires Scarlett then I think he might go ahead and hire Eva Marie for that mature crowd appeal. part-time wrestler part-time manager.
Harry Smith - could do well as a part-time wrestler and part-time trainer in AEW
Mia Yim - she could revive her career in AEW or Impact.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Also released:
> 
> ...


Keith lee and powerhouse Hobbs in a tag called the BROTHAS OF DESTRUCTION 🤣

Alot of these talents look like they will be taking a major dip in pay because to the indys they go lol.

If impact could lure a bunch it could help them I guess but most of these women and shouldn't end up in aew in my eyes.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Which ones have Young Bucks indie days connections?


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Ger said:


> Announcing the engagement on twitter was a pretty stupid move by her.


Scarlett probably knew already at that stage she was going to be released. It was always odd she wasn't promoted to the main roster with Kross. 

She'll get to tell her side of the story now which I'll be interested to hear.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Keith lee and powerhouse Hobbs in a tag called the BROTHAS OF DESTRUCTION 🤣
> 
> Alot of these talents look like they will be taking a major dip in pay because to the indys they go lol.
> 
> If impact could lure a bunch it could help them I guess but most of these women and shouldn't end up in aew in my eyes.


Keith and Hobbs as a tag team would be bad ass. One can wish.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Possible but would be a tough road. They pretty much shedded any good vibes and old fans they had with TNA with their last few years of very cringe programming


But if they could hire a bunch of people who were there when TNA was good, then maybe some of the old fans would return. I personally gave up on them when Styles, Roode, Storm, Angle, Joe etc all left within a short timespan, and they were left with a bunch of people nobody knew.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Taya Valkyrie, Keith Lee and Mia Yim. Those three to me I am hopeful go to AEW.

Ember Moon seems like a good fit for Impact to me.

I really don't know where Kross and Scarlett could go from here and I am not sure that AEW would be the place for them when AEW already has Wardlow, Archer and others. Then again, if Scarlett goes back to being the Smoke show then someone better sign her asap. lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm more interested in recent RoH releases than any WWE cuts today.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

all of them are trash except for Kross and Scarlett which didnt get to be what made them good in he first place. aew needs to stop hiring people, they have to many booking problems as is.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Fearless said:


> Taya Valkyrie, Keith Lee and Mia Yim. Those three to me I am hopeful go to AEW.
> 
> Ember Moon seems like a good fit for Impact to me.
> 
> I really don't know where Kross and Scarlett could go from here and I am not sure that AEW would be the place for them when AEW already has Wardlow, Archer and others. Then again,* if Scarlett goes back to being the Smoke show then someone better sign her asap*. lol


TBF AEW has no shortage of women whose main function is to be hot and put on a basic wrestling match


----------



## DtX (Apr 1, 2015)

Ember Moon. AEW's women's division needs help imo

I don't think AEW needs any of the other talents that were let go.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

I haven't watched WWE in years, so no idea who most of these people are.

I thought Kross was highly rated. I recall a few of the podcasters really liking him in NXT, so he is probably a good pick.

The women's division is currently thin. It was fine with just a single belt, but with a second belt looming (which IMO was a mistake) it might be wise to pick up a couple of women who can work on short contracts.

AEW really needs Rampage to be in a better slot and extended to two hours. I doubt these signings want to be working Dark, etc. Otherwise, it was a bad time to end the Impact partnership. They could've sent a few guys over to keep them happy, maybe that can be done with RoH.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Her non compete ends in 30 days and she is the hottest woman in all of wrestling. If AEW wants ratings and casual audiences, they must sign it. But what do you think about this?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

AthleticGirth said:


> Scarlett probably knew already at that stage she was going to be released. It was always odd she wasn't promoted to the main roster with Kross.
> 
> She'll get to tell her side of the story now which I'll be interested to hear.


Side of story? Not really, because we don't know what really happened and WWE won't tell us. It is just your speculation, that she knowed already about getting fired and I see no evidence for that. WWE could have planned to use her in another way or join Kross later to strengthen him. In the very end she did the "Lana move", before she was pushed on the bigger show and that was just a stupid move by her. When WWE guys seeing her doing the "Lana move", why should they invest TV time into her?




zorori said:


> I haven't watched WWE in years, so no idea who most of these people are.
> 
> I thought Kross was highly rated. I recall a few of the podcasters really liking him in NXT, so he is probably a good pick.
> ...


I would be cautious calling someone a good pick, just because some podcasters liked someone from NXT, because they know their audience of hardcore fans like to hear it. Meanwhile I wonder about the welcome-strategy for NXT peeps anyway. People on IWC always hyped NXT before the rebuild. So why should AEW hire nearly all (sorry, it comes to that meanwhile) from NXT, when their current roster already won against the old NXT months ago?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Smark1995 said:


> Her non compete ends in 30 days and she is the *hottest woman in all of wrestling*. If AEW wants ratings and casual audiences, they must sign it. But what do you think about this?


She is? 
So if AEW wants female viewers they need to sign the hottest man in all of wrestling? Who would that be do you reckon?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Nobody from the mainstream is going to start tuning into AEW because they have a hot woman on TV.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I think Kross will be great wherever he guys but I honestly think that the AEW fans would shit on him if he came in, it seems that the only reason that people on the internet don't like him and don't want him in AEW is because his "workrate" isn't good enough. Compared to the rest of AEW though he'd look like a monster, and if they booked him right, he'd easily be a fantastic main event hell, but I don't have faith in Khan and AEW to actually book a guy like Kross right after they've butchered Lance Archer and Brian Cage. 

I reckon that with Don Callis being in AEW though, that would sway Kross away after Callis went and fucked him over in Impact, could easily see him returning there too.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Scarlett and Keith Lee are two I would get. Kross. I'm not sure.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

We've already got Penelope Ford, Anna Jay, The Bunny pretty much offering the same thing, no?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes. Without Kross. Or if they get Kross, keep them separated. Kross has been holding Scarlett back IMO. 

Scarlett with her Diva gimmick would have been a much bigger star by now.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Not if they bring in Kross with her.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Maybe Keith Lee. That's it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Geeee said:


> We've already got Penelope Ford, Anna Jay, The Bunny pretty much offering the same thing, no?


Not really. None of them can talk like Scarlett. She was really good on the mic. 

Her character was of a Diva, using sex as a tool to get whatever she wanted. Manipulating mentally weak men around her. Impact could have done so much with that gimmick. 

On surface it's "sexy", but at it's core it had the potential to be one really good/memorable storyline waiting to be told. Imagine her seducing and manipulating her way into power and then abusing her authority to push herself and her husband.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Does she wrestle?
Get Ember Moon on the line.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I think Kross will be great wherever he guys but I honestly think that the AEW fans would shit on him if he came in, it seems that the only reason that people on the internet don't like him and don't want him in AEW is because his "workrate" isn't good enough. Compared to the rest of AEW though he'd look like a monster, and if they booked him right, he'd easily be a fantastic main event hell, but I don't have faith in Khan and AEW to actually book a guy like Kross right after they've butchered Lance Archer and Brian Cage.
> 
> I reckon that with Don Callis being in AEW though, that would sway Kross away after Callis went and fucked him over in Impact, could easily see him returning there too.


Kross is what Mox haters pretend Mox is. A cringe actor who can't go in the ring, except he's infinitely less charismatic.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Mia Yim and Ember Moon would be decent pick ups.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Bit Bitterson said:


> Does she wrestle?
> Get Ember Moon on the line.


Ember Moon looks like Tiger Woods in a wig + huge injury pron and awful in the mic. Why the fuck would you want to hire her?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I think Kross will be great wherever he guys but I honestly think that the AEW fans would shit on him if he came in, it seems that the only reason that people on the internet don't like him and don't want him in AEW is because his "workrate" isn't good enough. Compared to the rest of AEW though he'd look like a monster, and if they booked him right, he'd easily be a fantastic main event hell, but I don't have faith in Khan and AEW to actually book a guy like Kross right after they've butchered Lance Archer and Brian Cage.
> 
> I reckon that with Don Callis being in AEW though, that would sway Kross away after Callis went and fucked him over in Impact, could easily see him returning there too.


Eh. I've followed his career since AAA and he's just never gotten over beyond a certain level. Always pegged as the next big thing by certain folk and then it never clicks. It happened in AAA, Impact, NXT and WWE. I think NXT was the most glaringly obvious example cause they went all in on him and it flopped.

WWE throwing him on Main Event the way they did helped show just how painfully average he is. Kross needs more smoke and mirrors than he's worth.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I think Kross will be great wherever he guys but I honestly think that the AEW fans would shit on him if he came in, it seems that the only reason that people on the internet don't like him and don't want him in AEW is because his "workrate" isn't good enough. Compared to the rest of AEW though he'd look like a monster, and if they booked him right, he'd easily be a fantastic main event hell, but I don't have faith in Khan and AEW to actually book a guy like Kross right after they've butchered Lance Archer and Brian Cage.
> 
> I reckon that with Don Callis being in AEW though, that would sway Kross away after Callis went and fucked him over in Impact, could easily see him returning there too.


I would have Kross show up on AEW and slaughter everybody if I was booker of AEW. Contrary to the two others, he actually have charisma and can attract women way more. That's what a star looks like. The guy is money. But anyway yea TK would waste him. 

But anyway It's funny how WWE fires everybody and AEW hires everybody.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> lmaoooooooooooo
> 
> bro went to WWE thinking he'd be something, only to be released after a year. will come to AEW with his dick tucked between his legs


Vince nowadays hates everybody that is a too obvious path to success. Look at EC3, perfect for the grandeur stage of WWE, he has the look, can talk, has a great heel character, has charisma and is solid in the ring but he never had his day there. If another Rock showed up, he would never go far.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

No, thank you.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Smark1995 said:


> Her non compete ends in 30 days and she is the hottest woman in all of wrestling. If AEW wants ratings and casual audiences, they must sign it. But what do you think about this?


There's no doubt she is very beautiful, butt her appeal is more of a managerial role as her wrestling skills are somewhat limited in comparison. Even though she isn't the greatest female wrestler, she has a great name, great appeal that could work in AEW if Kross joins. She could eventually get lost in the shuffle without Kross in AEW. Ratings won't increase overnight with her and Kross in AEW, but if the characters make a few adjustments then it will be a great fit for all parties involved.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Bring in Keith Lee!


They already have that guy from the Taz group lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

One time, I decided to give WWE another shot and watched Keith Lee vs Karrion Kross and it nearly put me to sleep. Maybe this was just a bad performance by both or bad chemistry? It was like 30 minute long chinlock and then it ended with a suplex.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

GNKenny said:


> Wow Uncle Dax is literally me. Jason Jett for WCW champion. Also push Kid Kash.


Poor Jason Jett, he was over as Hell when WCW left. lol


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Gn1212 said:


> She is?
> So if AEW wants female viewers they need to sign the hottest man in all of wrestling? Who would that be do you reckon?











The man's a Billy Goat and a Sex Pig! 😍😍😍


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Maybe Keith Lee. Or even Kross and Scarlett, if they join House of Black.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

GNKenny said:


> Wow Uncle Dax is literally me. Jason Jett for WCW champion. Also push Kid Kash.


Really missed out on that Sean O'Haire world title run too!


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

Aew should sign Keith Lee, change his name and hairstyle, then make him Adam Cole's manager


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The one thing AEW doesnt use is female managers so Scarlett could come in and be a unique character with that. Love her smokeshow gimmick on the indies. She and Salina could see something they don’t have. 

The rest I don’t see the point of signing. There’s an over supply of wrestlers out there.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Taya Valkriye, Ember Moon and Mia Yim would make a positive influence on a lacklustre women's division.

At the same time I really hope this isn't the last we see if either Keith Lee or Kross & Bordeaux. The latter combination I imagine will have to go to MLW due to the politics surrounding Don Callis and to collateral damage caused by WWE making Kross look like some form S&M sex slave. Keith Lee is obviously all health permitting.

Harry Smith I can envisage being one of these rotating midcarders they seemingly have in abundance. Especially prior to a UK tour due to his Dad's heritage. He hasn't been affected by the WWE stigma.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Geeee said:


> We've already got Penelope Ford, Anna Jay, The Bunny pretty much offering the same thing, no?


They can cut their lesser attractive women like Nyla Rose and sign more attractive girls like Skye Blue or Rok C


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456434803411230720
Ok I kinda like Scarlett now. She is self-aware and this idea is funny AF. Although, I guess technically since the only way to win a bra and panties match is to strip your opponent down to their bra and panties, they were always hardcore matches?


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I want what's best for Scarlett and Karrion Kross, they need to go to Impact Wrestling where he will champion. Kross will be a mid card in AEW his while career. AEW has Punk, Paige, Moxley, Omega, and Bryan so there is no chance. I think Keith Lee is a guarantee he will be in AEW because Mark Henry thinks the world of him. Amber Moon might be in AEW but she tends to be injury prone.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Less about who they should sign more about who they won't. 

If Nia Jax continues to wrestle she will likely be brought in, Kross and Scarlett, keith and Mia, Harry Smith to legitimize the Owen cup more. Taya and ember are a given too.

Almost guaranteed lucha houseparty and orcan will turn up on dark.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

It's over kill now with taking wrestlers from 1 promotion. It's going to turn into wwe lite which many already feel it is. How about they focus on bringing in more break out stars from the indies like they legibly did. In which are ti this day the most over people on the roster


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Feel bad for them. All talented performers, hope they find success outside WWE.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'd just hire Keith Lee and Ember Moon as top picks out of those names.

The likes of Mia Yim and Franky Monet could also work too.

Gran Metalik and Lince Dorado would fit right in the tag division though.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Smark1995 said:


> Ember Moon looks like Tiger Woods in a wig + huge injury pron and awful in the mic. Why the fuck would you want to hire her?


Gee, maybe it's because Ember is excellent in the ring, and she has a decent connection with the wrestling audience.

Honestly, IF they hire Ember Moon soon, then she would automatically be the 2nd best female wrestler in the division behind Serena Deeb.

I also don't think that Ember is even that 'bad' on the mic as some folks claim that she is atm.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Really missed out on that Sean O'Haire world title run too!


Or Lance Storm and Mike Sanders and Vampiro


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, IF they hire Ember Moon soon, then she would automatically be the 2nd best female wrestler in the division behind Serena Deeb.


Cmon, AEW's women's division aint THAT bad.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Wow, I was expecting a couple rather than another purge!

Keith Lee, Karrion Kross and Scarlett Bordeaux are the must haves here. With that said, let a few months pass first this time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That one Eva Marie fan around here must be devastated.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

La Parka said:


> Cmon, AEW's women's division aint THAT bad.


Oh, trust me, I really didn't mean that as an insult.

I think the likes of Hikaru Shida, Thunder Rosa, Riho, and Ruby Soho are great in the ring too.

I was just putting over how much I strongly value Ember Moon in the ring


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

To everyone begging for Kieth Lee and crapping on Bray Wyatt.....get a grip.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456405268099698691


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

Didn't Kross and Bordeaux have an issue with Don Callis? They won't sign anywhere to do with Don Callis.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

GL said:


> To everyone begging for Kieth Lee and crapping on Bray Wyatt.....get a grip.


Bray looked slow in WWE. He would look glacial in AEW.

Could you imagine Dante Martin vs Ray Fenix going 20 mins only to be followed by one of Bray Wyatt’s headlock fests?

Keith Lee at least fits the vibe that AEW is going for.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

La Parka said:


> Bray looked slow in WWE. He would look glacial in AEW.
> 
> Could you imagine Dante Martin vs Ray Fenix going 20 mins only to be followed by one of Bray Wyatt’s headlock fests?
> 
> Keith Lee at least fits the vibe that AEW is going for.


Bray is an actual NCAAA Wrestler who had far better matches than the critics here want to admit.

Sorry I don't buy it. But then again the critics are the posters who actually think judging gymnastics is wrestling.

Wrestling is story. And Bray is a great storyteller like it or not.

I understand this is my opinion.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> It's over kill now with taking wrestlers from 1 promotion. It's going to turn into wwe lite which many already feel it is. How about they focus on bringing in more break out stars from the indies like they legibly did. In which are ti this day the most over people on the roster


On the upcoming PPV out of the current 6 matches confirmed not one will feature an ex WWE employee in it. Kenny/Hangman and Darby/MJF are matches where the competitors weren't signed to WWE contracts (Kenny was but the people here don't like to count that) but ex WWE employees Don Callis and Sting will appear in the match at ringside.

Show will be announced by two ex WWE announcers, CM Punk will be on the card who is an ex WWE Champion, Adam Cole will get on who is ex WWE and Cody will get on as well meaning we'll have 9 matches all featuring an ex WWE competitor in some capacity.

Then you've got Bray on the way and no doubt Tony will pick up at least a guy or two from these recent WWE releases...it isn't good


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Keith Lee for sure, talk about a wasted talent.

Kross, Scarlett and Ember Moon probably too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Athena (Ember Moon) is a must hire because the AEW Women's roster lacks high quality wrestlers. She didn't stand out in WWE because she had no character and the top women are all above average wrestlers at bare minimum, but she could easily do that here, especially with no restrictions. Mia Yim would be useful in the same way, but to a lesser extent.

*


RapShepard said:


> While it's true they don't have enough time as it is. You don't just not get guys like Lee, Kross and his broad, and Ember.
> 
> Get them and sort it out later.


*I'm surprised you're high on Kross because he's boring AF. He got massively exposed on RAW without Scarlett and the fancy entrance.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3…2….1 for TK somehow being the bad guy when giving people jobs :/

i’d get Taya (she always should have come to AEW first) and Keith Lee i guess

any of the others TK can get at various stages for a per appearance deal or whatever


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Bullahit. He should be on the phone with Kross and Scarlett and Lee ASAP.


nah, you’ll only shit on him again the next day

go watch wwe, you love it over there


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Repost by mistake


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

3venflow said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Also released:
> 
> ...


Is that Harry smith as in the bulldog - sign him immediately


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

John Morrison is dreading getting home to the wife


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

AEW doesnt need anyone. Keith Lee is great, but he, Kross and others would be a better fit for New Japan or any other fed honestly. AEW can put on fresh matches and blockbuster ppv cards for at least 3 years+ with what they have on their disposal right now without any additions.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Aedubya said:


> John Morrison is dreading getting home to the wife


Looking on Twitter the characters that have been released don't seem as upset as they have done during previous rounds of releases. That's in spite of ROH closing down and there being less places to work. I wonder how telling that is of morale within the company.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DaveRA said:


> Is that Harry smith as in the bulldog - sign him immediately


*He ain't his daddy if that's what you're expecting.*


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *He ain't his daddy if that's what you're expecting.*


I have seen a bit of him in MLW and I like him. He’s big without roids, looks legit, and whilst not being technically great he is sound.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

WWE botched Keith Lee ever since they rushed his coronation in NXT and then his main roster debut. Both him and Kross had a lot of upside if Vince didn't have ADHD and get bored of his new toys quickly and prefer to go back to the old ones.

For AEW, they should sign: Lee, Mia, Ember, Scarlette and Kross.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Athena (Ember Moon) is a must hire because the AEW Women's roster lacks high quality wrestlers. She didn't stand out in WWE because she had no character and the top women are all above average wrestlers at bare minimum, but she could easily do that here, especially with no restrictions. Mia Yim would be useful in the same way, but to a lesser extent.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised you're high on Kross because he's boring AF. He got massively exposed on RAW without Scarlett and the fancy entrance.*


I'm not but folk like him so why not


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *He ain't his daddy if that's what you're expecting.*


Him and Lance as Killer Elite Squad was pretty good

that is his ceiling, the 2nd guy in a tag team


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> On the upcoming PPV out of the current 6 matches confirmed not one will feature an ex WWE employee in it. Kenny/Hangman and Darby/MJF are matches where the competitors weren't signed to WWE contracts (Kenny was but the people here don't like to count that) but ex WWE employees Don Callis and Sting will appear in the match at ringside.
> 
> Show will be announced by two ex WWE announcers, CM Punk will be on the card who is an ex WWE Champion, Adam Cole will get on who is ex WWE and Cody will get on as well meaning we'll have 9 matches all featuring an ex WWE competitor in some capacity.
> 
> Then you've got Bray on the way and no doubt Tony will pick up at least a guy or two from these recent WWE releases...it isn't good


Hey, man. I'm curious to know who you would hire (both men and women) out of the current free agents available that could fit AEW


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Keith Lee and that is all.

If McDonalds are hiring then at least that's good news for the rest of the WWE "talent".


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> On the upcoming PPV out of the current 6 matches confirmed not one will feature an ex WWE employee in it. Kenny/Hangman and Darby/MJF are matches where the competitors weren't signed to WWE contracts (Kenny was but the people here don't like to count that) but ex WWE employees Don Callis and Sting will appear in the match at ringside.
> 
> Show will be announced by two ex WWE announcers, CM Punk will be on the card who is an ex WWE Champion, Adam Cole will get on who is ex WWE and Cody will get on as well meaning we'll have 9 matches all featuring an ex WWE competitor in some capacity.
> 
> Then you've got Bray on the way and no doubt Tony will pick up at least a guy or two from these recent WWE releases...it isn't good


Have a look out of all the releases how many ended up in AEW and lets talk again (on a contract )


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456416341590642720
i’m counting 12 on contract out of 129 of which 3 asked for their release

not a bad hit rate I would say?  (10%)


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Keith Ember and Mia are all must signs.

Scarlett as well but as a wrestler instead of a manager, AEW already has enough of those.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

_Edit_


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Branding Don Callis and Sting as ‘ex-WWE guys’ is an incredible reach I must say. Anything to twist the narrative I suppose.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, man. I'm curious to know who you would hire (both men and women) out of the current free agents available that could fit AEW


Nobody. They have enough guys.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Have a look out of all the releases how many ended up in AEW and lets talk again (on a contract )
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456416341590642720
> ...


51 people participating on screen are formerly of the WWE. Most of the top stars are from the WWE which is why the company has never had a main event that hasn't featured an ex WWE contracted talent.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I wouldn’t sign any of them to be honest.

The next 2 signings should be…

Windham
Kevin Owens (if he leaves)


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Some were APPARENTLY released for not wanting the vaccine, if that's the case and it's an industry thing they might not be able to work anywhere.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nobody. They have enough guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 51 people participating on screen are formerly of the WWE. Most of the top stars are from the WWE which is why the company has never had a main event that hasn't featured an ex WWE contracted talent.


you mean ppv main event, right?

plenty of dynamite and rampage main events had non-wwe stars

hell - the biggest upcoming main event is featuring Kenny and Hangman

also, people gotta work - not sure where the issue lies. Upcoming PPV is also featuring Hangman, Kenny, Lucha Bros, Inner Circle (bar Hager and Jericho, 3 non-wwe), MJF, Darby, Baker and i am sure many more non-wwe talent

get off this kick man, you look like somebody who wants people to be jobless


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

sara sad said:


> Keith Ember and Mia are all must signs.
> 
> Scarlett as well but as a wrestler instead of a manager, AEW already has enough of those.


*Can she actually wrestle though?

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456434803411230720*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Geeee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456434803411230720
> Ok I kinda like Scarlett now. She is self-aware and this idea is funny AF. Although, I guess technically since the only way to win a bra and panties match is to strip your opponent down to their bra and panties, they were always hardcore matches?


I´d watch..


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Taya and Ember. They need to fill out the womens division.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Kross and Nia are outspoken anti-vaxxers. Likely means Scarlett is as well. It's reported 4-5 of the releases were known anti-vax. Keith Lee had a really serious COVID scare earlier in the year - hospitalized level IIRC. 

If I had a top 10 list of free agents, I don't think this set of releases would crack the top 10.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

To think there is all this talent out there but we will still be treated to a dozen dork order bozos every week


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Upstart474 said:


> I want what's best for Scarlett and Karrion Kross, they need to go to Impact Wrestling where he will champion. Kross will be a mid card in AEW his while career. AEW has Punk, Paige, Moxley, Omega, and Bryan so there is no chance. I think Keith Lee is a guarantee he will be in AEW because Mark Henry thinks the world of him. Amber Moon might be in AEW but she tends to be injury prone.


I hope to God Impact doesn't take Kross back! That asshole bailed on Impact bc he thought he was too much of a big deal, and now hes gonna come crawling back?? Hahaha. They dont need him and certainly not as the champ!


----------



## Clungeman (Jun 16, 2016)

Ember Moon, Mia Yim and Taya Valkyrie would all add to the women's division so I'd be inclined to add them, I don't think anything else would really be of any benefit to the AEW roster.

I also wouldn't touch any anti-vaxxers with a barge pole either.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> On the upcoming PPV out of the current 6 matches confirmed not one will feature an ex WWE employee in it. Kenny/Hangman and Darby/MJF are matches where the competitors weren't signed to WWE contracts (Kenny was but the people here don't like to count that) but ex WWE employees Don Callis and Sting will appear in the match at ringside.
> 
> Show will be announced by two ex WWE announcers, CM Punk will be on the card who is an ex WWE Champion, Adam Cole will get on who is ex WWE and Cody will get on as well meaning we'll have 9 matches all featuring an ex WWE competitor in some capacity.
> 
> Then you've got Bray on the way and no doubt Tony will pick up at least a guy or two from these recent WWE releases...it isn't good



and to this day most of the breakout wrestlers or wrestlers that really are over and cheered are all non wwe guys or were hardly there. I do think there is some decent guys from wwe and some do create something but i think a lot of this comes back to the idea that wwe system is flawed.

that being said some of them i dont consider wwe talent as they all had long careers before wwe in the business like Taya,Kross and scarlett


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nobody. They have enough guys.


Well, that’s no fun then


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> I hope to God Impact doesn't take Kross back! That asshole bailed on Impact bc he thought he was too much of a big deal, and now hes gonna come crawling back?? Hahaha. They dont need him and certainly not as the champ!


He bailed? Didn't he call them out because

1. Don Callis was sexually harrassing Scarlett
2. They were underpaying him

Dude had every right to be mad, they fucked him and his girlfriend over. I reckon they'd be welcomed back now that scumbag Callis is gone from Impact.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> John Morrison is dreading getting home to the wife


Yeah, but that's just because Batista is in town 😇

Regarding the releases. They could pick up Keith Lee, pair him with Cage, call them the Heavyweight HighFlyers and watch the internet meltdown


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nobody. They have enough guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 51 people participating on screen are formerly of the WWE. Most of the top stars are from the WWE which is why the company has never had a main event that hasn't featured an ex WWE contracted talent.


With all the current unsigned talent I'd actually love to see you get funding to create a 3rd major US promotion, and see how'd it do in your style.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> On the upcoming PPV out of the current 6 matches confirmed not one will feature an ex WWE employee in it. Kenny/Hangman and Darby/MJF are matches where the competitors weren't signed to WWE contracts (Kenny was but the people here don't like to count that) but ex WWE employees Don Callis and Sting will appear in the match at ringside.
> 
> Show will be announced by two ex WWE announcers, CM Punk will be on the card who is an ex WWE Champion, Adam Cole will get on who is ex WWE and Cody will get on as well meaning we'll have 9 matches all featuring an ex WWE competitor in some capacity.
> 
> Then you've got Bray on the way and no doubt Tony will pick up at least a guy or two from these recent WWE releases...it isn't good


Calling Don Callis, Tony Schiavone and Sting ex-WWE is really stretching IMO


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Impact may be some show soon


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Martyn said:


> AEW doesnt need anyone. Keith Lee is great, but he, Kross and others would be a better fit for New Japan or any other fed honestly. AEW can put on fresh matches and blockbuster ppv cards for at least 3 years+ with what they have on their disposal right now without any additions.


Depends if he can enter Japan if he hasn't been vaccinated.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Smark1995 said:


> Ember Moon looks like Tiger Woods in a wig + huge injury pron and awful in the mic. Why the fuck would you want to hire her?


Because she's a talented in ring worker with a lot of experience. And they need that because most of the AEW women's division is extremely green.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

"Anti-Vaxxers" lol.

Anyway. Some talent released by WWE would most likely do well in AEW. Ember Moon and Taya would be good additions to the women's division. Ember Moon is a talented and skilled worker, while Taya a solid wrestler with personality. Keith Lee will be able to do Keith Lee things in AEW, as apposed to being booked as a generic big guy in WWE. Kross and Scarlett can take what they did in NXT with the added bonus of Scarlett being able to implement some sex appeal in her gimmick. Or they can do something completely different, but still obviously booked as a duo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RamPaige said:


> "Anti-Vaxxers" lol.
> 
> Anyway. Some talent released by WWE would most likely do well in AEW. Ember Moon and Taya would be good additions to the women's division. Ember Moon is a talented and skilled worker, while Taya a solid wrestler with personality. Keith Lee will be able to do Keith Lee things in AEW, as apposed to being booked as a generic big guy in WWE. Kross and Scarlett can take what they did in NXT with the added bonus of Scarlett being able to implement some sex appeal in her gimmick. Or they can do something completely different, but still obviously booked as a duo.


if you get Kross / Scarlett - make Rampage their permanent home and make the feel of the show darker, more violent and sex it up a bit

hell, its after 10 but feels like dynamite


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Sign Karrion Kross immediately!!!! He is just dangerous and charismatic and entertaining with his psychotic persona. Yet unfortunately, WWE neutered his character by making him read scripted speeches, lose to lesser competition, and wear outlandish clothing. In AEW, he'd have the freedom to deliver unscripted, personal promos and to develop his unique and psychotic character. Without being stifled by WWE's scripted product, he would really be able to shine. And man, did I love his entrance as Karrion Kross!!!! Gave me goosebumps every single time.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if you get Kross / Scarlett - make Rampage their permanent home and make the feel of the show darker, more violent and sex it up a bit
> 
> hell, its after 10 but feels like dynamite


I don't care for Kross at all...but this would actually be a good idea to make Rampage a little edgier, and make it feel different than Dynamite. Especially given it's on later.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I don't care for Kross at all...but this would actually be a good idea to make Rampage a little edgier, and make it feel different than Dynamite. Especially given it's on later.


that requires a creative vision for your promotion which Tony dont have.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Can she actually wrestle though?
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456434803411230720*


She had my attention at hardcore


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I would say look at _maybe_ Ember Moon, just because they need more women ready to go right now with a second title coming soon. Honestly though, I feel like yesterday's releases should benefit Impact more than AEW and that's not a bad thing.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Scarlett wrestled Disco Inferno on Impact if that counts


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you mean ppv main event, right?
> 
> plenty of dynamite and rampage main events had non-wwe stars
> 
> ...


PPV main event, yeah.

Kenny was actually in WWE for a spell, not saying they're responsible for his success but he has been under contract to the WWE in the past.






I don't want people to be jobless I want AEW to develop their own guys. The ECW method if you will, they very rarely signed big name WWE guys or even midcard WWE guys but Heyman still had a roster of stars.

Sabu, Dreamer, Taz, Van Dam, Sandman, Whipwreck, Public Enemy, Dudley Boys etc were all mainly above average talents that Heyman made stars out of. If they did have a big name ex WWE guy around for a spell generally they were used to enhance the local homegrown stars.



Undertaker23RKO said:


> With all the current unsigned talent I'd actually love to see you get funding to create a 3rd major US promotion, and see how'd it do in your style.


You're probably hinting that I'd fail but I honestly think I'd go really well in a corporate wrestling promotion assuming that I would simply head up a committee and wouldn't have to do a hundred things myself.

I wouldn't sign many of the WWE guys that have recently been released to be honest. Probably only Kross and Scarlett from this recent bunch and probably Flair plus one of Wyatt/Strowman.



Geeee said:


> Calling Don Callis, Tony Schiavone and Sting ex-WWE is really stretching IMO


Not really. Sting worked a WrestleMania against one of the biggest stars WWE has, Tony Schiavone called a couple of major PPV's and Callis was signed to the WWF for 3 years, he even lead his own stable.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Geeee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456434803411230720
> Ok I kinda like Scarlett now. She is self-aware and this idea is funny AF. Although, I guess technically since the only way to win a bra and panties match is to strip your opponent down to their bra and panties, they were always hardcore matches?


Seriously this was a fantastic tweet. Scarlett would have been good during the AE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> PPV main event, yeah.
> 
> Kenny was actually in WWE for a spell, not saying they're responsible for his success but he has been under contract to the WWE in the past.
> 
> ...


you keep saying you want AEW to develop their own guys but never ackowledge the ones they do

and they do have many

so i have to think you’re just baiting with this constant ex-wwe chat

aew also operates on another financial and exposure leve that ecw, so their signing pattern will be different


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you keep saying you want AEW to develop their own guys but never ackowledge the ones they do
> 
> and they do have many


Who is a genuine star that AEW has created that has no background in WWE or any other major promotion?

Don't say Darby Allin because last time I had this conversation with someone we did a quick search to find out that he was chatting to a local news show and an AEW fans podcast.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Who is a genuine star that AEW has created that has no background in WWE or any other major promotion?
> 
> Don't say Darby Allin because last time I had this conversation with someone we did a quick search to find out that he was chatting to a local news show and an AEW fans podcast.


what is your definition of ‘background’

for me saying Kenny or Sting is ‘ex-wwe’ means the person trying to make the point is splitting hairs as they clearly made their names in WCW and NJPW

So, what are the parameters of your question?

also, what is ‘genuine star’ ? In a wrestling sense or in a ‘taylor swift’ sense?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

le double poste


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> PPV main event, yeah.
> 
> Kenny was actually in WWE for a spell, not saying they're responsible for his success but he has been under contract to the WWE in the past.
> 
> ...


That was a genuine statement.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what is your definition of ‘background’
> 
> for me saying Kenny or Sting is ‘ex-wwe’ means the person trying to make the point is splitting hairs as they clearly made their names in WCW and NJPW
> 
> ...


A genuine star meaning someone who is main eventing Pay Per Views, at the forefront of promotional material, doing the media rounds etc. Someone like Roman Reigns but an AEW version who has never been in a major promotion before.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> A genuine star meaning someone who is main eventing Pay Per Views, at the forefront of promotional material, doing the media rounds etc. Someone like Roman Reigns but an AEW version who has never been in a major promotion before.


in 2 years - they’ve made Darby (even though for some reason i’m not allowed to mention him)

Kingston, Hangman (yes, ROH - but minor), Sammy, Jungle Boy, Baker, Lucha Bros, MJF, Orange

any one of those can be on promo material and main event a Dynamite, Rampage or with the right program be in the main event of a ppv

but i guess there’ll be an issue with each of those names?

so, in another year or 2 they would have brought up Moriarty, Garcia, Dante Martin, The Acclaimed, Hobbs and more up to that level

but i guess there’ll be something wrong there too

which is why i’m saying you’re just baiting


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

WWE is large enough that most wrestlers who achieved any level of buzz in wrestling circles in the last few decades have done some work with them. For me to count someone as ex-WWE, they need to have done work of note for that promotion.

Daniel Bryan is still known for his indie reputation, but I see him as ex-WWE as that is where he achieved his highest profile in the wrestling world.

In Kenny Omega's case, one has to go looking for obscure footage of him tied to WWE at one point in his development years but his NJPW matches are easy time find and highly praised. That makes hum ex-NJPW in my mind, not ex-WWE. 

If someone like, let's say, KiLynn King found her best environment in a WWE setting five years from now, and she managed to make a name for herself there, I'd think of her as a WWE talent and not as ex-AEW since she has a very minor presence in AEW.


I know I wasn't the one asked, but I can think of a few people AEW should be able to claim as homegrown stars by the end of the decade. The promotion is too new for me to say they need to have built their own top tier yet. I am aware that none of these folks were 100% created in-house by AEW, but I've already explained that I associate talent with where they make the biggest impact.


MJF
Darby Allin
Britt Baker


Put in the right work and any of this bunch could become a star
Eddie Kingston
Dante Martin
Ricky Starks
Sammy Guevara
Tay Conti
Private Party
Will Hobbs
Daniel Garcia
Jade Cargill
Jungle Boy
Lee Moriarity
Orange Cassidy


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think Rok-C might be the biggest new free agent to target. I wonder if Booker T would advise her to NXT and their new youth focus.

Rok-C
Bandito
Dragon Lee
Keith Lee (if healthy)
Taya


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> in 2 years - they’ve made Darby (even though for some reason i’m not allowed to mention him)
> 
> Kingston, Hangman (yes, ROH - but minor), Sammy, Jungle Boy, Baker, Lucha Bros, MJF, Orange
> 
> ...


None of those guys are really stars in my opinion. I'm not going to take the time to do it but if I YouTube searched Eddie Kingston AEW Interview I'm sure nothing from the mainstream media would turn up.

The two closest would probably be Britt Baker and MJF but lets be real, MJF takes a huge backseat anytime a new WWE toy is signed and Britt is only pushed so heavily because she's head and shoulders above any other woman AEW has.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> in 2 years - they’ve made Darby (even though for some reason i’m not allowed to mention him)
> 
> *Kingston, Hangman (yes, ROH - but minor), Sammy, Jungle Boy, Baker, Lucha Bros, MJF, Orange*
> 
> ...


And they have helped the ratings so much. 😆


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> None of those guys are really stars in my opinion. I'm not going to take the time to do it but if I YouTube searched Eddie Kingston AEW Interview I'm sure nothing from the mainstream media would turn up.
> 
> The two closest would probably be Britt Baker and MJF but lets be real, MJF takes a huge backseat anytime a new WWE toy is signed and Britt is only pushed so heavily because she's head and shoulders above any other woman AEW has.


ok, who is the ‘roman-level’ star wwe, roh, njpw and impact has created that has no history with another major promotion in the last 2 years?

Ps) britt is also not above Shida or Rosa

pps) also funny the ‘stars in your opinion’ - which again means nothing will ever be good enough and therefore your whole line of thought here is bait


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> And they have helped the ratings so much. 😆


have they hindered the ratings?

also, i see you’re from canada

in canada, aew beats wwe in the ratings


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> have they hindered the ratings?
> 
> also, i see you’re from canada
> 
> in canada, aew beats wwe in the ratings


Yea but we are insane in Canada. lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> Yea but we are insane in Canada. lol


lol, i was about to say your countrymen have good taste


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ok, who is the ‘roman-level’ star wwe, roh, njpw and impact has created that has no history with another major promotion in the last 2 years?
> 
> Ps) britt is also not above Shida or Rosa
> 
> pps) also funny the ‘stars in your opinion’ - which again means nothing will ever be good enough and therefore your whole line of thought here is bait


In the last 2 years there weren't any.

If you want to look at other major promotions throughout history though:

WCW - DDP, Goldberg, Scott Steiner plus reinvented many others who were on the level of Roman or bigger.

TNA - AJ Styles

ROH - I guess this one is debatable but you could give them a half credit for the rise of the Bullet Club in the United States.

NJPW - A whole heap of guys who would be on Roman's level in Japan.

---

WWE has a whole heap as well, Daniel Bryan doing the yes yes yes thing is in a commercial here in Australia for Coca Cola, to me that is mainstream.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> In the last 2 years there weren't any.
> 
> If you want to look at other major promotions throughout history though:
> 
> ...


did they create any of those in 2 years of existence?

the answer is ‘no’

and none have done a better job at building unknowns into knowns in the last 2 years than AEW

not a single promotion in the world

so what are we really discussing?

ps> Daniel Bryan was Roh, styles was wcw


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> In the last 2 years there weren't any.
> 
> If you want to look at other major promotions throughout history though:
> 
> ...


going by your logic DDP and Scott Steiner cant count because they had a stint in WWE or appeared on WWE TV if Omega is considered a WWE for his DSW time (again this is your logic). Also by your logic AJ Styles would count as a WCW guy because he appeared on WCW TV during the dying days nor would the bullet club count cuz all the major members were ex TNA/NJPW wrestlers.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

SuperstarSlyme said:


> going by your logic DDP and Scott Steiner cant count because they had a stint in WWE or appeared on WWE TV if Omega is considered a WWE for his DSW time (again this is your logic). Also by your logic AJ Styles would count as a WCW guy because he appeared on WCW TV during the dying days nor would the bullet club count cuz all the major members were ex TNA/NJPW wrestlers.


You're not getting my point, I'm simply bringing up how many actively have been contracted to WWE, I did openly say in this thread that WWE is in no way responsible for Kenny at all but rather NJPW is.

The problem AEW has is they hire people who have made their names in the WWE or another major promotion. Again, look at the card for the next PPV. 8 matches announced and all 8 will feature an ex WWE personality in some capacity. if you don't want to count managers its still 6/8 that will feature an ex WWE star wrestling.

The last PPV was 7/9, the one before that was 7/9 also. How many more WWE guys do they need?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You're not getting my point, I'm simply bringing up how many actively have been contracted to WWE, I did openly say in this thread that WWE is in no way responsible for Kenny at all but rather NJPW is.
> 
> The problem AEW has is they hire people who have made their names in the WWE or another major promotion. Again, look at the card for the next PPV. 8 matches announced and all 8 will feature an ex WWE personality in some capacity. if you don't want to count managers its still 6/8 that will feature an ex WWE star wrestling.
> 
> The last PPV was 7/9, the one before that was 7/9 also. How many more WWE guys do they need?


its not a problem - you just kep saying its one

but its not - because you ignore the other part of the card and all the people they’ve built up in promotion

hell, even Malakai and Andrade are being built in promotion at the moment IMO


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Sign Kross, Keith Lee, Scarlett, Ember Moon, and Taya. If not all, then at least the women.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its not a problem - you just kep saying its one
> 
> but its not - because you ignore the other part of the card and all the people they’ve built up in promotion
> 
> hell, even Malakai and Andrade are being built in promotion at the moment IMO


It clearly is a problem, even AEW from the start have tried to say they wouldn't sign many WWE guys:



> Speaking on The Ross Report, Cody was asked what percentage of wrestlers on the eventual AEW roster will have once worked for Vince McMahon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And lets be real, whenever a new shiny ex WWE wrestler comes to the promotion one of the homegrown guys gets tossed to the side like Woody in Toy Story. Darby Allin lost to 42 year old hasn't wrestled in 7 years CM Punk, remember? MJF took a fall to in his fifties bloated rockstar Jericho as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It clearly is a problem, even AEW from the start have tried to say they wouldn't sign many WWE guys:
> 
> 
> 
> And lets be real, whenever a new shiny ex WWE wrestler comes to the promotion one of the homegrown guys gets tossed to the side like Woody in Toy Story. Darby Allin lost to 42 year old hasn't wrestled in 7 years CM Punk, remember? MJF took a fall to in his fifties bloated rockstar Jericho as well.


Taking the quote when there was one Dynamite and not Dynamite, Rampage, Dark and Elevation is a little iffy, no?

It also was about 5% when they started - hell, it might still be 5% / but you count guys like Sting and Kenny as ex-WWE which is lol-worthy

also, Darby is on the Full Gear card in a well-built MJF match - so, not sure what you are on about.

in fact, Sammy beat Miro, Orange beat Jericho, Bucks beat FTR, Eddie might actually beat Punk. You are false flagging this whole thing for no reason to show some issue which is not reality. Which is astounding that you are this invested in their roster, as you don’t watch also

if you were this invested in the growth of the young guys, you would be watching - and you would see the building they are doing every week. But you’re not - you‘re baiting


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Look at this card










Kenny - AEW original
Hangman - AEW original
Baker - AEW original
Tay - ex WWE, but built in AEW
Miro - ex WWE, but re-invented in AEW
Bryan Danielson - ex-WWE
Luchas Bros - AEW original
FTR - ex WWE
CM Punk - ex WWE, but left for 7 years
Eddie - AEW
Darby Allin - AEW original
MJF - AEW original
Young Bucks - AEW original
Cole - ex WWE, but really All Elite from BTE and always coming
Jurassic Express - AEW original
Christian - ex WWE
Jericho - ex WWE
Hager - ex WWE
PnP - AEW Original
Sammy - AEW Original
Scorpio - AEW Original
Ethan - AEW
ATT - outsiders

by my count, that is 9 people on the card (tag teams counted as 1), with 2 of them being iffy (Tay and Cole) as ex WWE, out of 23 - which is 3%

well below your 5% anyway - so, what is the problem?

I’ll tell you the problem - you’re trying to make this ‘WCW Hulk Hogan old boys’ narrative - when it is spectacularly different


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Are we still having the same old argument about AEW signing former WWE talent?

Excuse me that WWE went through a massive talent hoarding phase before COVID trying to take away all top talent available.

AEW should stick with their lacking undercard and inexperienced young talent and force them into useful hands and recognized stars.
AEW should certainly not take advantage of WWE letting underutilized stars go because AEW didn't "develop" them.

Great way to run a promotion that has 3 hours of weekly TV(likely to add more) and other content served through PPV or VOD platforms.

Nobody is suggesting that AEW should go get the 100-150 guys and gals that WWE let go the past 2 years alone. There are some fine talent available that can shine in AEW or can plug some obvious holes in AEW's roster.
AEW would be stupid to ignore opportunities out there because the talent had a stint at the top wrestling promotion of the past 20-25 years. 🤣


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You're not getting my point, I'm simply bringing up how many actively have been contracted to WWE, I did openly say in this thread that WWE is in no way responsible for Kenny at all but rather NJPW is.
> 
> The problem AEW has is they hire people who have made their names in the WWE or another major promotion. Again, look at the card for the next PPV. 8 matches announced and all 8 will feature an ex WWE personality in some capacity. if you don't want to count managers its still 6/8 that will feature an ex WWE star wrestling.
> 
> The last PPV was 7/9, the one before that was 7/9 also. How many more WWE guys do they need?


WWE been the only major promotion for 20 years if they just signed a bunch of nobodies you would also omplain thats its a bunch of indy jobbers and no star power on the show which u and that the wood guy kept complaining about during the start up of the promotion. Damned if they do damned if they dont right ?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Lol, what a tie.
They need to get Kross and Lee and get rid of Kiss, Janela, Swole, the Sydal brother, Luther etc...


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Look at this card
> 
> 
> Kenny - AEW original
> ...


Not to dispute your overall point, much of which I agree with, but just to point out how people see things differently:

Kenny Omega - ex NJPW
Hangman Page - AEW with notable ROH/NJPW background
Britt Baker - AEW
Tay Conti - AEW with minimal WWE background
Miro - ex WWE
Bryan Danielson - ex WWE, with a significant ROH background
Luchas Bros - ex Lucha Underground/AAA
FTR - ex WWE
CM Punk - ex WWE, with notable ROH background
Eddie Kingston - AEW, indie journeyman
Darby Allin - AEW with some indie background
MJF - AEW
Young Bucks - ex NJPW and indie stars
Adam Cole - ex WWE, with notable indie background
Jurassic Express - split them -
Jungle Boy - AEW​Marko Stunt - AEW​Luchasaurus - ex Lucha Underground​Christian - ex WWE
Jericho - ex WWE
Hager - ex WWE
PnP - ex Impact
Sammy Guevara - AEW
Scorpio Sky - journeyman who has been everywhere
Ethan Page - ex Impact
American Top Team - if any of them stay with wrestling, AEW with MMA background

That gives me 8 I'd count as primarily AEW, 9 if Marko Stunt appears and 7 if I focus on Eddie's prior career (which, as an indie wrestling fan I'm well aware of). Everyone else I think of as coming from somewhere else. Not that I have a problem with that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GothicBohemian said:


> Not to dispute your overall point, much of which I agree with, but just to point out how people see things differently:
> 
> Kenny Omega - ex NJPW
> Hangman Page - AEW with notable ROH/NJPW background
> ...


well, i am counting AEW originals as anybody who was there at the start of the business without a notable WWE run, as wwe seems to be chips main sticking point

its also not like Lucha U had international exposure on nationally syndicated - and if we were going with ‘who wrestled elsewhere’ we’d be here all day, as AEW takes from the indies - they don’t have a performance centre

it should be impossible not to count the ‘founders’ and the people who started the business with them as AEW originals - mainly cause they now have greater exposure than they ever did, even with NJPW


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

GothicBohemian said:


> Not to dispute your overall point, much of which I agree with, but just to point out how people see things differently:
> 
> Kenny Omega - ex NJPW
> Hangman Page - AEW with notable ROH/NJPW background
> ...


Good posting. Thank you! It is pretty strange, that some people see AEW as the logical mothership of indies, NJPW, etc. It is not. If a wrestler was build up and made experiences in other promotions, then he or she is no WWE plant. I would even go further: Fans care about Punk, because he was somewhere else before, doesn't matter how much pause he made. And Tay is an ex-WWE and learned in PC for years and learned working in shows there for years. So calling her AEW+x, just because she is one of the best womren AEW has now, is also an interesting interpretation. Without her XP collected in WWE, AEW could not have hired her and put her right in front of the camera.

People should stop giving AEW credits for stuff they never did or rewriting history. This is exactly the same thing, which is happening in WWE. WWE recruited and hired wrestlers from european promotions for decades and then fans in USA acted liked that never happened.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, i am counting AEW originals as anybody who was there at the start of the business without a notable WWE run, as wwe seems to be chips main sticking point
> 
> its also not like Lucha U had international exposure on nationally syndicated - and if we were going with ‘who wrestled elsewhere’ we’d be here all day, as AEW takes from the indies - they don’t have a performance centre
> 
> it should be impossible not to count the ‘founders’ and the people who started the business with them as AEW originals - mainly cause they now have greater exposure than they ever did, even with NJPW


The founders came from somewhere and tend to be true to their wrestling roots. I can't, and don't want to, ignore that. 

I think we look at AEW differently. Part of what I like about the promotion is that the talent doesn't have to go through a mandatory in-house training centre or be branded as 'AEW Original'. So far, they've taken people as they are, with the skills and background that brought them attention and let them continue doing what they do well. AEW wrestlers are permitted to be who they were. Bryan Danielson reverting to his American Dragon persona is a prime example. People who followed him from ROH to WWE are happy to see AmDrag revived, while those who know him best from WWE continue doing the Yes chants. It's all fine, non one is forced to see Danielson as someone different, reinvented for AEW as if he emerged from a void. 

Again, this is about different perspectives. For me, Luchasaurus is synonymous with LU because that's where the Luchasaurus character emerged. It started as a derisive chant but it's become his wrestling identity and he now carries it well. LU also made Penta and Fenix on the American scene. Without it, they wouldn't be in AEW today. In the same way, Ethan Page is one half of The North to anyone who remembers him from Impact. AEW is a new promotion with little history behind it. Almost all of their talent - wrestlers, announcers, refs, managers, etc - come from somewhere else where they built prior connections and fan recognition. I hope it stays that way because there are quite a few of us who notice AEW because it's providing a bigger stage for wrestling professionals we enjoy seeing get that exposure without being forced to change. We like that AEW acknowledges that there are multiple threads in the pro wrestling world, not an isolated "universe" of "superstars". When Eddie talked about there being one professional wrestling company, he was taking a direct hit at the WWE philosophy that turns many indie fans away. 




Ger said:


> Good posting. Thank you! It is pretty strange, that some people see AEW as the logical mothership of indies, NJPW, etc. It is not. If a wrestler was build up and made experiences in other promotions, then he or she is no WWE plant. I would even go further: Fans care about Punk, because he was somewhere else before, doesn't matter how much pause he made. And Tay is an ex-WWE and learned in PC for years and learned working in shows there for years. So calling her AEW+x, just because she is one of the best womren AEW has now, is also an interesting interpretation. Without her XP collected in WWE, AEW could not have hired her and put her right in front of the camera.
> 
> People should stop giving AEW credits for stuff they never did or rewriting history. This is exactly the same thing, which is happening in WWE. WWE recruited and hired wrestlers from european promotions for decades and then fans in USA acted liked that never happened.


Hey, thanks Ger. We don't often agree on much.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Keith Lee is money. Taya Valkyrie would be a great addition to the women's division.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GothicBohemian said:


> The founders came from somewhere and tend to be true to their wrestling roots. I can't, and don't want to, ignore that.
> 
> I think we look at AEW differently. Part of what I like about the promotion is that the talent doesn't have to go through a mandatory in-house training centre or be branded as 'AEW Original'. So far, they've taken people as they are, with the skills and background that brought them attention and let them continue doing what they do well. AEW wrestlers are permitted to be who they were. Bryan Danielson reverting to his American Dragon persona is a prime example. People who followed him from ROH to WWE are happy to see AmDrag revived, while those who know him best from WWE continue doing the Yes chants. It's all fine, non one is forced to see Danielson as someone different, reinvented for AEW as if he emerged from a void.
> 
> ...


Don’t get me wrong - I agree with 99% of what you say

but that is not the crux of the disagreement Chip and I are having

IMO, with a company of 2 years, you will rarely have ‘homegrown’ stars - definitely not on Reigns’ level as he said earlier - and by my count, they‘ve done very well in that regard (Darby, Jungle Boy, MJF, Baker etc etc)

you’re talking about ’where are they from’ - which is really a different discussion to what we were having.

in short - I agree with your assessment - except maybe for Luchasaurus. Vibora was nothing like Saurus in LU and the Nickname was just created there. But i digress


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Don’t get me wrong - I agree with 99% of what you say
> 
> but that is not the crux of the disagreement Chip and I are having
> 
> ...


Also, Reigns is in his 9th year on the WWE main roster. To say anyone should have that same level of name recognition after 2 years is asinine. It seems this argument comes up every month and it is still the dumbest thing. AEW should sign top talents regardless of background. No other entertainment medium has this stupid debate. Could you imagine DC saying that they don't want an actor because they worked for Marvel first? Or a sports franchise refusing to sign a top free agent because they were signed with their rival last season? 

If AEW signed only non-WWE wrestlers none of them would have any name recognition because they would be completely fresh to the audience. It would take way longer then 2 years to make those wrestlers "at reigns level."


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony Khan on these releases. He says of every 20 they release, there tend to be 1 to 3 that he's interested in. My guess is Keith Lee and Ember Moon are among those from the latest. Keith Lee can work and used to be in PWG and ROH before WWE and Ember Moon would bring some legitimate in-ring quality to a women's division that needs more of it.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Tony Khan on these releases. He says of every 20 they release, there tend to be 1 to 3 that he's interested in. My guess is Keith Lee and Ember Moon are among those from the latest.
> 
> View attachment 111448


I hope he signs 4 of them, just to watch people rage and say "HE SAID IT WOULD ONLY BE 3!"


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW was interested in Killer Kross before he chose WWE. Similarly they were interested in Taya Valkyrie. I don't know if they choosing WWE would be held against them. Taya was a BTE semi-regular during the pandemic when BTE was flimed near exclusively in Cali. So she's a Friend of Bucks. 

Keith Lee is probably the easy bet. He'd bring something different given his size. His health would need to check out first though as he had a pretty serious heart ailment as a result of COVID. 

Biff Busick could be another. He could be a Dark gatekeeper type. Malachai Black named the former Oney Lorcan as his favorite wrestler. In the very least he could be House of Black member on the indies, though his "Biff Rules" bully persona wouldn't fit the esthetic of the faction.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RiverFenix said:


> AEW was interested in Killer Kross before he chose WWE. Similarly they were interested in Taya Valkyrie. I don't know if they choosing WWE would be held against them. Taya was a BTE semi-regular during the pandemic when BTE was flimed near exclusively in Cali. So she's a Friend of Bucks.
> 
> Keith Lee is probably the easy bet. He'd bring something different given his size. His health would need to check out first though as he had a pretty serious heart ailment as a result of COVID.
> 
> Biff Busick could be another. He could be a Dark gatekeeper type. Malachai Black named the former Oney Lorcan as his favorite wrestler. In the very least he could be House of Black member on the indies, though his "Biff Rules" bully persona wouldn't fit the esthetic of the faction.


Taya / Morrisson and Luchasaurus are very good friends

not so much the Bucks I think


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Never found Taya anything special myself, at most she's another solid hand. She was most interesting in Lucha Underground where everything was very well edited. I think Ember Moon would offer more to AEW - she's younger, more recently relevant and better in the ring. I'd like to think Ember could do some great stuff with the joshi girls after watching her matches against Asuka.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Reminder that CM Punk was impressed by Keith Lee when he was doing WWE Backstage.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219850547278290944
I wouldn't be surprised if Punk wants to work with him.

I think Keith Lee and Ember are certainties. Definitely adds some diversity for AEW. I think Kross(w/Scarlett) and Taya will take a backseat and will have to settle with Impact.
The state of the AEW women's division certainly helps Taya's chances of going there at some point though.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Gn1212 said:


> Reminder that CM Punk was impressed by Keith Lee when he was doing WWE Backstage.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219850547278290944
> I wouldn't be surprised if Punk wants to work with him.
> ...


I think Keith Lee is a lock to join AEW. Mark Henry thinks the world of him.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe sign Killer Kross and Scarlett, but not any of the other jobbers that were released.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

AEW would be stupid NOT to sign Scarlett Bordeaux.. she's an absolute worldie


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Don’t get me wrong - I agree with 99% of what you say
> 
> but that is not the crux of the disagreement Chip and I are having
> 
> ...


Not exactly. I'm talking about who I consider being primarily an AEW talent, as in not someone I immediately think of as associated with a different promotion first. Those who make me think of AEW and little else are few. Many of the folks you see as AEW originals are people I immediately associate with ROH or some other promotion and AEW only secondarily. What I've been trying to explain is that many people will see AEW stars are WWE stars, or AAA stars or what-have-you in their minds, not as synonymous with AEW. 

What I think we do agree on is that AEW is too new to have built stars up from nothing. Where we may part is that I'd like it to remain that way, with AEW being home to the best talent (wrestlers, announcers, etc,) from different backgrounds who don't necessarily have to become uniquely identified with AEW. WWE accomplished that in part via putting almost all newcomers into a training program designed to either build them up from scratch in a specific style or separate them from their prior experience in the industry. I don't like that approach. 




LifeInCattleClass said:


> in short - I agree with your assessment - except maybe for Luchasaurus. Vibora was nothing like Saurus in LU and the Nickname was just created there. But i digress


Luchasaurus was, early on, a running joke with LU crowds but he kept the character and has morphed it into what it is today. He also made important connections there. LU changed the trajectory of his career; he wouldn't be in AEW without having been involved with LU. When I think Luchasaurus, I think LU first, AEW as the next step.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GothicBohemian said:


> What I think we do agree on is that AEW is too new to have built stars up from nothing. *Where we may part is that I'd like it to remain that way, with AEW being home to the best talent (wrestlers, announcers, etc,) from different backgrounds who don't necessarily have to become uniquely identified with AEW. WWE accomplished that in part via putting almost all newcomers into a training program designed to either build them up from scratch in a specific style or separate them from their prior experience in the industry. I don't like that approach.*


We agree again - I don‘t like the sanitised ’house-style’ performance centre that that WWE is forcing everybody into

i like it that AEW gets people from the indies and will continue to do so.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Kross and Scarlett really are far from wwe talent Made name for themselves long before wwe. She can properly play her character in aew which got her over in the first place and Kross can go deeper into hi character. Worth trying, might not work. If aew is bringing in these endless talents going nowhere in aew they might as well try them.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Just a little bump but Kross posted "Feb 2" on his social media, Feb 2 just happens to be on a Wednesday. Could be nothing of course.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Just a little bump but Kross posted "Feb 2" on his social media, Feb 2 just happens to be on a Wednesday. Could be nothing of course.


That is 90 days from his Nov 4th release.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RiverFenix said:


> That is 90 days from his Nov 4th release.



Hey it just happens to fall on a Wedensday. Ya know. Who knows? Like I said with Callis there I doubt he goes to AEW, but hey, never say never in wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I can live without intense goatee man in AEW

he looks like he belongs in the 90s


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Released today by WWE:

John Morrison, Top Dolla, Ashante Adonis, Isaiah Swerve Scott, Tegan Nox, Drake Maverick, Shane Thorne, and Jaxson Ryker

From an AEW perspective, there's nothing much there. I'm still of the opinion that the ROH releases are more interesting than recent WWE.

Morrison is still really good but getting on a bit in years and I'm not sure how he'd fit in except maybe in the Inner Circle perhaps.

Poor Hit Row, another victim of WWE's short-term booking philosophy.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah.. None of these recent releases is really desirable. I suppose Morrison is a name, but besides him.. nah


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Isiah Swerve Scott (Shane Strickland) is a definite talent. I remember AEW wanted him back at one point before he signed with WWE. He was Killshot with Lucha Underground. 

Shane Thorne probably goes to NJPW to reform TMDK with Mickey Nichols under Shane Haste name, I wouldn't mind seeing them in AEW to be honest, but given the talent out there there is bigger fish to land, and AEW doesn't seem to like Australians.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I somehow forgot Scott was Strickland. He used to be really good in LU and on the indies. Surprised WWE let him go since he isn't tiny and has a good look to go with the ring talent.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait - Swerve is Strickland???

that is the masked Army dude from Lucha Underground, right???

sign that mfer now


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yeah he was Killshot in LU and had that epic match against Dante Fox.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Get my girl Tegan


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

AEW already has a bigger roster than wCw at its peak!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Yeah he was Killshot in LU and had that epic match against Dante Fox.


i remember that - where is dante fox now?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i remember that - where is dante fox now?


AR Fox, rarely wrestled of late and seems to be focused on training others.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

I'd say get Morrison for a few dates. How is Tegan Nox bell to bell? Because the thing the women's division is starved for is good hands as they've got a strong upper card and then women that are super green.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

One thing I will say about Lucha Underground is they could post-produce the hell out of matches and make anybody look good. Recent proof being Aerostar against FTR. 

I could see Hit Row going the MLW as a unit for some reason. Strickland was there before and I don't think AEW would want anything to do with Top Dolla.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Johnny Dynamite
Johnny Elite
Johnny Rampage

Which one would it be?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Johnny Dynamite
> Johnny Elite
> Johnny Rampage
> 
> Which one would it be?


Johnny Dark


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I think I'd give Tegan Nox a chance. She's below average but there is plenty of room for improvement and I'm a fan.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

At the rate WWE is going…

Q: What do you call RKBro vs the USOs?

A: A traditional Survivor Series match.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

All garbage. No one can help AEW now. AEW has gotten enough talents


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Q: What do you call a Fatal Fourway match in the WWE?

A: A battle royal.


----------



## SZilla25 (Sep 1, 2016)

RiverFenix said:


> Shane Thorne probably goes to NJPW to reform TMDK with Mickey Nichols under Shane Haste name, I wouldn't mind seeing them in AEW to be honest, but given the talent out there there is bigger fish to land, and AEW doesn't seem to like Australians.


Yeah this was the one that caught my eye, as he along with Nichols reforming TMDK would be another good team for AEW's already stacked tag division


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Q: What do you call, “Six on one hand, a half dozen on the other”?

A: The new WWE brand split.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RiverFenix said:


> AEW doesn't seem to like Australians.


We don't like them either!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Should AEW sign anymore? 

NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! NEIN! 

They are kind of full. 😬


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Matthew Castillo said:


> I'd say get Morrison for a few dates. How is Tegan Nox bell to bell? Because the thing the women's division is starved for is good hands as they've got a strong upper card and then women that are super green.


Tegan would be a good ‘TBS open challenge’


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JasmineAEW said:


> Q: What do you call a Fatal Fourway match in the WWE?
> 
> A: A battle royal.





JasmineAEW said:


> Q: What do you call, “Six on one hand, a half dozen on the other”?
> 
> A: The new WWE brand split.


These popped me - well done


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Guys like Kross, Scarlett, Morrison and Valkyrie really fucked up. I'm pretty sure AEW was interested in them when they signed with WWE instead. 

Signing with aew now is MUCH different than signing with aew then.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Guys like Kross, Scarlett, Morrison and Valkyrie really fucked up. I'm pretty sure AEW was interested in them when they signed with WWE instead.
> 
> Signing with aew now is MUCH different than signing with aew then.


For sure

they even had Taya on BTE - there was definite interest


----------



## RockettotheCrockett (Oct 30, 2021)

I thought it would be interesting to add a link to AEW's current roster. AEW | All Elite Wrestling Roster | Official Website

Now have a look through that list. I can think of quite a few that needs to be cut. I was actually quite surprised on how small their women's roster was. Which is why I think they are making a TBS women's belt in order to grow that list. Add in some ex ROH and WWE stars that were cut and we could have a fairly decent roster in the next year.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RockettotheCrockett said:


> I thought it would be interesting to add a link to AEW's currently roster. AEW | All Elite Wrestling Roster | Official Website
> 
> Now have a look through that list. I can think of quite a few that needs to be cut. I was actually quite surprised on how small their women's roster was. Which is why I think they are making a TBS women's belt in order to grow that list. Add in some ex ROH and WWE stars that were cut and we could have a fairly decent roster in the next year.


they won‘t cut anybody - they’ve said before

they will let contracts run out though - or put people on a ‘per appearance’

a few names on that roster is ‘per appearance’ at the moment


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Johnny Dynamite
> Johnny Elite
> Johnny Rampage
> 
> Which one would it be?


Johnny MLW


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

3venflow said:


> Yeah he was Killshot in LU and had that epic match against Dante Fox.


What is AR Fox doing these days? I heard he transitioned into a coach a few years back. Is he still wrestling?


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Of the ones today, no thanks.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

2 weeks since the last one. Pretty rough. Rest of the WWE roster has to be walking on eggshells


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

No, none of the current ones. Morrison was made into a complete joke when he was paired with that clown miz.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

John Morrison should rebuild himself back up in Impact for two years and then come in at a time when AEW may need to recruit. Lord knows he's good enough.

Shane Strickland would be a good addition if they were to create Dark as a B show with a NXT/ROH feel.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strickland would be smart.


----------



## Yukoncornelius (Mar 12, 2021)

Scarlett would be great. She has the look and I really want AEW to start putting more ladies in stables, with mixed stables with guys/girls or all girls ones too. AEW really needs tag titles or trios titles for the ladies division though, I’d prefer a trios title. That’ll have to wait a bit though since the TBS title is coming out soon.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

the only person out of all those people that i think is insanely diverse and talented and i dont consider for 1 second a wwe guy is Rock star spud. I forgot what his wwe name was lol. But that guy you can make him do anything and he will make it good I saw that they kept him apparently doing the comedy stuff that he did later in TNA but the thing is TNA dropped the ball because they guy debuted in that company with such a good character. Hes a short dude and yet comes off bad ass and larger than life when not being a comedy act. Also his theme song was sweet and very fitting for his character.

aew should hire him and ec3 with the control your narrative heel stable. outsiders group about the broken system.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Spud probably ends up with whatever ECIII is trying to do - how own promotion or whatever. His exit promo release was very well done. Dude is tiny though, and probably suited as a manager if he wants longevity. Hell, maybe even try to become a referee. 

Spud turns 39 yrs old in January.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they won‘t cut anybody - they’ve said before
> 
> they will let contracts run out though - or put people on a ‘per appearance’
> 
> a few names on that roster is ‘per appearance’ at the moment


Its hard to say if he will bother releasing lower tier talent though. AEW has a very structured like 3 level system of pay rate for talent. Think its about 3 levels but i could be wrong ? anyways im just assuming based off how tony is with talent and spending that he wont even care because the lower level guys are so dam cheap for him he probably just likes having them cycling the shows.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> Its hard to say if he will bother releasing lower tier talent though. AEW has a very structured like 3 level system of pay rate for talent. Think its about 3 levels but i could be wrong ? anyways im just assuming based off how tony is with talent and spending that he wont even care because the lower level guys are so dam cheap for him he probably just likes having them cycling the shows.


yah, 3 tiers and then a 'per appearance' tier too

i think he's getting a good deal on some of these guys since they can still do indies

half the roster is most likely not even causing him to bat an eye


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yah, 3 tiers and then a 'per appearance' tier too
> 
> i think he's getting a good deal on some of these guys since they can still do indies
> 
> half the roster is most likely not even causing him to bat an eye



oh ya thanks i forgot the pay per appearance. He still is bleeding money to talent though which id rather him spend on a vision for the promotion. Having the biggest roster ever and lack of a compelling vision is only going to get you so far. like those movies with an amazing collection of actors in it but the direction and writing is bad and the movie still was not good. Sounds bad when i say that cus aew has plenty of good things of course but just some key components they have are not even close to a level it could be. Things will change so its all good and tony will change. Look at TNA they changed a zillion times. pretty weird as a fan to see a promotion have so many phases of its identity over the years lol


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Spud as a manager would be good, he’s a great mouthpiece. From this recent cut, I don’t see anyone that could really improve AEW in many ways.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Spud is the only one that I'd want to come in. Whether he wrestles or not, I'm not fussed. I just want the guy to come in and talk, cause damn, is he good at what he does.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I know it’s lazy because of the British connection, but get Spud to manage Antony Ogogo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So.....Johnny Dynamite? LOL


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> the only person out of all those people that i think is insanely diverse and talented and i dont consider for 1 second a wwe guy is Rock star spud. I forgot what his wwe name was lol. But that guy you can make him do anything and he will make it good I saw that they kept him apparently doing the comedy stuff that he did later in TNA but the thing is TNA dropped the ball because they guy debuted in that company with such a good character. Hes a short dude and yet comes off bad ass and larger than life when not being a comedy act. Also his theme song was sweet and very fitting for his character.
> 
> aew should hire him and ec3 with the control your narrative heel stable. outsiders group about the broken system.


Lol, look at Robbie E there. 🤣


----------

